# Tool zum Beobachten der Pakete



## schlaubie (8. Jul 2008)

Hallo Leute ich suche ein Tool zum beobachten der Pakete zwischen meinem Server der als Dienst läuft und meinen Client. Alle Programme die ich bisher gefunden habe funktionieren nur wenn der Server im Internet steht, sprich eine Kommunikation über die Netzwerkkarte funktioniert.


----------



## foobar (8. Jul 2008)

http://www.wireshark.org/


----------



## tuxedo (8. Jul 2008)

Noch ein Hinweis auf die tolle deutsche Gesetzgebung: _Der allseits beliebte Hackerparagraph_



			
				http://www.stern.de/computer-technik/computer/:Hackerparagraph-Auch-Aufpasser/598457.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn man das Gesetz streng auslegt, macht sich sogar jeder Besitzer eines Windows-PCs strafbar: dort sind die Programme "ping" und "tracert" installiert. Mit "ping" lässt sich feststellen, ob ein Rechner online, mit "tracert" über welche Wege er zu erreichen ist. Beides sind grundlegende Voraussetzungen, um einen Rechner anzugreifen. Mit einem Fuß im Gefängnis stehen neuerdings auch Linux-User. Bei einem Linux-Rechner sind in der Regel die Programme "nmap" und "tripwire" beziehungsweise dessen Nachfolger "Wireshark" installiert. "nmap" dient dazu, offene "Türen" auf einem Rechner aufzuspüren. Mit den beiden anderen Programmen lässt sich der gesamte Netzwerk-Verkehr mitschneiden. System-Administratoren nutzen "nmap" beispielsweise zur Erkennung von Trojanern, da diese meist "Türen" öffnen, die normalerweise geschlossen sein sollten. Mit "tripwire" und "Wireshark" können sie ermitteln, ob Daten nach außen gehen, die nicht dafür bestimmt sind.



Nur damit keine (Achtung Wortspiel!) Klagen kommen von wegen "hätte ja mal einer sagen können ..."

 :lol:


----------



## Kim Stebel (8. Jul 2008)

@schlaubie: wenn du mit wireshark keine "lokalen" pakete siehst: welches interface benutzt du denn? du musst natürlich das lo(opback)-interface nehmen.


----------



## schlaubie (9. Jul 2008)

Das Loopback inerface sehe ich im Wireshark irgenwie nicht nur die Interface der netzwerkkarten
Wie stell ich die Interface ein?


----------



## schlaubie (9. Jul 2008)

PS: ich benutze Windows


----------



## Kim Stebel (9. Jul 2008)

evtl musst du wireshark mit adminrechten ausführen, aber ich hab es noch nie unter windows benutzt.

wenn du dich ein wenig mit linux auskennst: Es gibt live-cds, die genau auf deine bedürfnisse abgestimmt sind und wireshark und konsorten schon out-of-the-box mitbringen. zum beispiel backtrack: http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
evtl. musst du auch da wireshark als root starten.


----------



## schlaubie (20. Aug 2008)

Hab die Lösung nach langem Sucehn gefunden! Das toll heist TCPMON! Und wird als Proxy zwiscjen die Port gehangen! Client Senden anfrage an TCPMON z.B Port 6050 TCPMON logt anfrage und schickt die daten an den Server weiter auf einem anderen Port z.B 8080


			
				Kim Stebel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> evtl musst du wireshark mit adminrechten ausführen, aber ich hab es noch nie unter windows benutzt.


----------

